# Wink, Adelphia Team For Hockey ITV



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

The Buffalo Sabres and Empire Sports Network became the first NHL team and regional sports net to launch an interactive broadcast using technology provided by Wink Communications. "Empire Enhanced" allows viewers of Adelphia Digital Cable in the Buffalo, N.Y., area to call up real time statistics and player biographies, order tickets and purchase merchandise through a remote control while still allowing access to live game action. The service was available to nearly 300,000 customers at the time of the initial broadcast.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

I COULD CARE LESS THAT ADELPHIA , EMPIRE SPORTS AND WINK CAME UP WITH THIS SERVICE. 
This will not get me to switch from DirecTV back to Digital Cable. Empire doesn't even come in on the digital portion of their cable package. It's in analog.

Adelphia just raised their rates again. It's about $43.00 for Analog or Basic Cable. I pay $51.00 a
month for all my channels to come in the digital format. Now all I want is for DTV to give me my LOCAL CHANNELS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome TO DBSTalk, JAMHRR. Im glad to see more WNYers are vistsing this place.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

I hate Buffalo Sabers because that team is owned by John Rigas. He is to cable what Charlie Ergen is to DBS. They make personal fortunes, but shortchange their customers. Adelphia Cable is the absolute pits of cable companies. Let me give you an example. In my town, Adelphia has 68 channels for $38.50. In all the surrounding towns they have channels like Fox Pitt, ESPN Classics, WGN, Style, etc. This is in addition to the 68. They charge exactly the same price. What a stinko company, but Rigas will have his seat at the billionaire's dinner along with that Ergen. Both of them will be telling you how they're saving you money.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

My mothers cousin got a chance to meet Rigas at a Sabres game once, he said basically Rigas acts like a spoiled jerk and seems unappreciative towards Sabres fans.


----------

